# Front end loader value for 1455?



## packrat (Oct 26, 2012)

What should I expect to pay for a used Johnson loader and bucket for my 1455?


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

A Johnson Loader will go for as much as $1,500.00 on eBay. That's assuming one in really good shape.


----------



## packrat (Oct 26, 2012)

I had looked at one for sale on CL but the guy wouldn't sell just the loader, he wanted $2000 for the whole tractor, it was clean but out of my budget right now. 
How universal are Johnson loaders between models? There's one for sale on a 1256 Bolens near me for only $1200 in nice shape, the tractor is minus its motor but the loader is all there. The guy parted the machine due to a broken front axle. About all that's left is the loader and bare chassis with its transaxle.


----------

